# photo's from Tumai



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

OK so I am gonna try and upload a pic of the new pony we have been looking at....here goes


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, its not worked. I love pics.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok that didn't work...try again!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

YIPPEEE! But the photo is actually of Jordy on our little welsh Jack..they are the pair in the foreground. OK so I'm gonna get more on...a monster is unleashed! hee!hee!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Jack and Jordy







flashback to the days when I was a lad!







freind on Fidget...note the length or lack of in tail!







Jordy on Fleur..one were bringing on for a freind







J and Vicky, soon to be our newest pony.[/url]


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Tumai,

Wow, you have some stunners. I like the new one you're looking at, lovely colouring.

Fidget's tail doesn't look that bad, I'm sure in a month or two it'll look fab, definatley has a good thickness to it. :wink:


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

there all beautiful x


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey thanks guys!!! Fidgets tail is not as long as I would like..it only finishes shy of her hocks and we have shows everyweekend for the next six at least!!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

They all look so good!! You have some really nice horses, good luck on your shows!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Thankyou Fresian Mirror. We have just come out of a great summer here...normally rains alot, but with lots of sun the horses have done well.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Heres a piccy of Tu our two year old secB Welsh.







and this is Peaches on the left and My old girl Sweetie on the right.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Tumai, how many horses do you have?

They are all stunning. Have you taken them all in too?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey MeggyMoo....Thankyou. We have six that belong to us Sweetie, Peaches,Chinita,Fidget, Tu and Jack and our new Pony Vicky will be here next week which makes seven. We take in rescue horses and rehome them (peaches we kept) and sometimes we have to put them down(yes it does break our hearts!) and then we billet RDA horses...that may have something to do with me being on the Committee. And we ride and train horses and ponies for people. So we always have lots of horses here but only own seven. Unfortunately I have to pay good money for the showies!


----------

